# Info needed on Clausing 111



## bluevobler (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Clausing Brothers !

I am in the final stage of restoring  a Clausing 111. I need some info to complete the task. 
Does anybody out there know the size of the pulley on the crankshaft and on the motor side
Unfortunately, I am missing both of them and have no clue what to replace them with.
Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Rich


----------



## rogerrabbit (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Rich,

I have a 100 mk3 (or 3a) (clutch lever would on the right side of the headstock).  On mine, the pulley diameters are 3" for the motor and 11" for the countershaft.

Roger


----------



## bluevobler (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Roger,
Thanks for such prompt reply.
My machine is a Clausing 111. No other designations. I would imagine it is quite similar to yours. 
The only manual I could find for it is the one for 4800, which apparently is the direct successor to 111(or 100 series). 
It shows double pulleys on both sides, but no info on the size of either. I do not know if the original 111 had single or double pulleys.
One more question. What is the RPM of the motor on yours, mine is 1680. This of course is not the original motor.
Thanks again for your reply.
Rich


----------



## rogerrabbit (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Rich,
I think the double pulleys are for "dual" model, aka wood and metal.  see the paragraph on 100mk1 for the mention: http://www.lathes.co.uk/clausing/page6.html

my motor is 1725 RPM, but its a chicago electric, so I know its not original.

Is your clutch on the right of the headstock or left? If on the right, could you post some pictures of it, mine is missing the whole clutch assembly and I have been unable to locate any decent drawings or pictures of what its supposed to look like.

thanks!
Roger


----------



## bluevobler (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Roger,
Thanks again for your input.
The clutch handle on my lathe is on the left of the head-stock.
The manual for Clausing (Atlas) 4800 shows double pulleys on both sides and lists 6 speeds.
I could not find any references to wood working. But your information about 3" and 11" pulleys is very useful.
I decided to cheat a bit and go with a 3ph motor. I have VFD drive that I bought few years ago for about 300$.
Including my lathe, I will be able to run 5 different machines of this drive with a good selection of speeds.
As you know used 3hp motors are quite cheep. All the components on my Clausing are in fairly good shape. 
The only thing that I need to replace is the cross-slide screw.
It is quite worn out. So far I have not been able to locate one
Thanks again 
Rich


----------



## rogerrabbit (Oct 21, 2012)

Rich,
Thats going to be handy... regarding the cross slide screw, did you try plazamachinery.com.. he seems to have a good selection of clausing/atlas parts. 

Thanks,
Roger


----------



## Newmetalmark (Oct 21, 2012)

On the 100 series lathes, the last 2 numbers just refer to the bed length (which I don't remember right now) .I have a 110, longer than a 100, shorter than a 111. Most of the rest is the same between them if they are within a few years of each other, but the lathes were improved pretty rapidly shortly before Atlas bought them.
OOps, this isn't what you were looking for, was it?


----------



## bluevobler (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Guys,
Any info I can get is very useful. I revisited than british site (thans to Roger) and found out that my lathe is identical to Mk 3a with so called automatic apron. The site also shows double pulley version, but with the VFD drive that I have,  it is not that important. Thanks for that source of Clausing parts. I will definetly give it a try when I am back home from work.
Thanks again.
Richard


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 22, 2012)

Richard,

You should also try Clausing Service Center in Kalamazoo.  800-323-0972.  When the phone is answered, ask for "old Clausing parts".  I think that will take you to a different bunch.  I have an Atlas lathe made 1980 and have never asked for parts for a Clausing but their old Atlas support is still pretty good.  I did get Clausing 8520 and 8530 mill manuals from them so they may have copies of the 111 manual available.

Robert D.


----------



## bluevobler (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Robert,
Thanks for the lead. I will definetly give them a try ASAP.
Rich


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 22, 2012)

Rich,

You're welcome.  I should warn you that you might get sticker shock at the price of a lead screw or some other major non-generic part.  A new lead screw for an early Atlas was recently reported as being $600.  Unfortunately, such items would probably cost in the same ballpark for any current machine.  However, I've found their prices on more mundane parts like half nuts and drive system shafts and bearings to be generally less than you will typically find them for on eBay, or commercially available parts generally about the same as you would pay McMaster, etc.  But they would be the place to start.  At least you'll have a baseline to judge other sources against.  

Robert D.


----------



## bluevobler (Oct 22, 2012)

Robert,
Thanks for the warning. 
I certainly hope that a cross-slide screw will be cheaper than 600$, otherwise I will keep on trolling the Ebay.
Thanks again.
Rich


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, report what you learn.  You might also check on and report any issues with getting Clausing to ship OUTCONUS.  

Robert D.


----------



## bluevobler (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Robert,
I will get in touch with them on Thursday (time constraints) and then post it to the World.
Rich


----------



## bluevobler (Oct 25, 2012)

Hallo again,
Just talked to Clausing. It would cost 274$ plus shipping for the cross-slide screw. 
I can have on machined for half the price.
Needless to say I did not buy it.
I'll keep you posted about further development.
Rich


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 26, 2012)

OK.  That's a little higher than I expected, but then I've never seen anyone post 111 part prices, either.

Robert D.


----------

